

Compare the actual sizes of smartphones on your screen - supercopter
http://phone-size.com/

======
dendory
Nice site! I like it. But you should validate user input. If you replace the
query string with random letters you get a database error:

Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result
resource in /home/deb31112/domains/peterkwarts.nl/public_html/index.php on
line 67

------
Zhenya
Very cool. Would be neat if the phone name links to phone info/specs (shadow
box?). Well done and useful!

------
tluyben2
Feature request: Add drag/drop to reorder the phones on the screen.

